# Dual-boot FreeBSD 7.2 & Fedora 11



## Thoht (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey folks, rookie here. I skimmed through the documentation and searched for more information about this, but to no avail.

I've got a PC I'd like to use as a file- and webserver. At the time being I've got one 80 GB HDD for the OS and one 1 TB HDD for storage. I am planning to buy a larger cabinet so that I eventually can put another three 1 TB HDDs in there and use some sort of RAID/ZFS setup.

I installed FreeBSD but it doesn't take up that much space. Since I don't want to waste good bytes I thought I'd install Fedora to try it out. But how do I do it? The partition table would look like this I figure:


```
128 MB - ext3 - /boot (Fedora)
8 192 MB - ext4 - / (Fedora)
8 192 MB - ufs - / (FreeBSD)
59 804 MB - ext4 - /home (Fedora)
```

(The 1 TB HDD is just plain ufs and solely for the file- and webserver purposes.) So that's four slices/primary partitions. I started out by installing Fedora to /boot and /, leaving the rest of the HDD unformatted. Next I'll be installing FreeBSD. The reason for all this work being that I recall reading somewhere that the OS should always be in the beginning of the HDD for fast read. Is this correct?

Is it possible to move FreeBSD to before Fedora? How would you suggest I go about to do that? I haven't had much sleep but I think Fedora ****ed up the FreeBSD installation last night when I tried to install Fedora into the reserved "Linux space" created during the FreeBSD fdisk process.

I was thinking something like this:

```
8 192 MB - ufs - / (FreeBSD)
128 MB - ext3 - /boot (Fedora)
8 192 MB - ext4 - / (Fedora)
59 804 MB - ext4 - /home (Fedora)
```

The FreeBSD is the real deal here, Fedora is just for testing purposes.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 12, 2009)

For the long haul you'd do well with 16G for
all BSD, another 20G (fat32? ufs2? zfs? gjournal? )
for sharing files between operating systems, and
whatever with the remainder...  search the forums or
google for  ( freebsd AND df AND usr AND mount  ) and
you'd (probably) get precise examples, one of which may suit you
better than a short answer here...
(to answer one question at least)


----------

